# Let's see those Colson Waterfall Badges



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2022)

I'd like to start a thread where we can gather any and all original Colson Waterfall badges. I'm curious to see how many different ones there are, but please feel free to share yours even if the same style has been posted. Thanks for playing!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2022)

Not mine, but a very nice Vogue badge on a bike recently sold here on the Cabe.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2022)

A couple WF badges that made their appearance at the first CC Colson Ride.

@John 
@bobcycles


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2022)

One that exchanged hands here a while back. I still kick myself for not stepping up... 😖


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2022)

1938 Colson Streamliner owned by a fellow Cabe member...then passed on to another recently.

@THEGOLDENGREEK 
@kreika


----------



## srfndoc (Jan 10, 2022)

A couple more - blank waterfalls :


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2022)

srfndoc said:


> A couple more:
> View attachment 1546643
> 
> View attachment 1546644



I was gonna wait for either @rickyd(found it) or @Freqman1(current caretaker) to post the '38 Imperial with the blank badge...but no worries. Thanks for posting.


----------



## srfndoc (Jan 10, 2022)

39 ladies Waterfall badge:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2022)

srfndoc said:


> One more blank waterfall and a 39 Waterfall badge:
> 
> View attachment 1546645
> 
> View attachment 1546646



Still regret not picking up that ladies Streamliner when I had the chance. I have more pics of this bike somewhere....but I'm gonna snag this one for the Streamliner thread I started earlier today. I forgot it was badged as such.


----------



## catfish (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1546649



I believe that's the same ladies Streamliner posted a bit ago. Thanks for rubbing it in! I still wish I had bought it!!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Jan 10, 2022)

Always admired those badges. Neat bikes as well. The badge is art deco at it's finest. Maybe a wild Colson is on my 2022 Hunt list?


----------



## Nashman (Jan 10, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I believe that's the same ladies Streamliner posted a bit ago. Thanks for rubbing it in! I still wish I had bought it!!!



Did he add salt to the open wound? Vinegar? Salt and Vinegar potato chips?


----------



## catfish (Jan 10, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I believe that's the same ladies Streamliner posted a bit ago. Thanks for rubbing it in! I still wish I had bought it!!!



Yes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1546648



@catfish  Is this badge real or repop?


----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> @catfish  Is this badge real or repop?



Real


----------



## Nashman (Jan 11, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> @catfish  Is this badge real or repop?



I was joking about salt and vinegar. You have a killer Colson collection if I recall? Lets lighten up and see a smile....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I was joking about salt and vinegar. You have a killer Colson collection if I recall? Lets lighten up and see a smile....



I asked only because I don't believe I've ever seen a real one like this. Most tend to be repops.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 11, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I asked only because I don't believe I've ever seen a real one like this. Most tend to be repops.



Lets see a smile. Looks amazing cool badge/bike. I'm not a big fan of repops, but I suppose if helps get another complete bike out there and is not misrepresented as "original", it's ok.  "Imitation ( duplication in this case) is the Sincerest Form of Flattery".


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I was gonna wait for either @rickyd(found it) or @Freqman1(current caretaker) to post the '38 Imperial with the blank badge...but no worries. Thanks for posting.



I was gonna get around to it...


----------



## srfndoc (Jan 11, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I was gonna get around to it...



Love your Imperial!  I went ahead and edited my post to remove the pic of yours so go ahead and post away.    😀


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2022)

Blank badge with head tube badge--Westminster/Simmons Hardware--'38 Imperial


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2022)

bump


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2022)

Beuller.... Beuller....


----------

